# UK's Best Detailer



## j9sht (Mar 13, 2009)

I have been trawling the forum and the net, looking for a real high quality detailer ( :roll: Valeters need not apply) ideally in the north west region but i will travel for the best.

Can anybody give a personal recomendation :?:


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Why not trawl detailingworld and get in contact with someone in your area?

Josh


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Most of the detailers on detailingworld will be able to help you out. Have a look at the work they have done in the studio/showroom subforums.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

i've never used them but if i had to travel and use there services then polished bliss would get my vote, or as pointed out look on detailing world and go to the studio section


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

well this is a very good friend of mine m8, ian from finer details, he has a very high standard and a unit to die for in the North west, you will find more of his work on detailing world, if you speak to him just mention bigsyd passed on his info and you will not be disappointed






http://www.finerdetails.co.uk/


----------

